
Indonesia cuts certain Instagram, WhatsApp services amid deadly riots - fmahaztra
https://www.techinasia.com/indonesia-cuts-instagram-whatsapp-services-deadly-riots
======
coderintherye
Fun fact: Reddit was already banned there.

